# Quadratische Buttons



## bluerob (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo Com,

hab leider im Internet keine Lösung auf mein Problem gefunden, deshalb frage ich mal hier nach.
Ist es irgendwie möglich in XML quadratische Buttons zu definieren? Also das höhe=breite?
Die Zahlen sollen aber dynamisch bleiben, weil alle Werte bei mir über weight bestimmt werden.

Danke für jede Hilfe! 
Wegen dem Problem steht grade mein ganzes Projekt still :/


----------



## Schandro (2. Okt 2012)

XML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache, damit kannst du machen was du willst. Es kommt drauf an wer oder was dein XML ausliest und interpretiert, aber das hast du leider nicht erwähnt, deswegen wird dir auch niemand weiterhelfen können.


----------



## TekoAF (2. Okt 2012)

Meinst du eher XML als Config Datei zu nutzen für deine GUI oder was auch immer? Verstehe auch nicht ganz was du meinst ...


----------



## bluerob (2. Okt 2012)

Sorry, wusste nicht, dass man mit XML noch mehr machen kann!

Ich benutze es als GUI für Android Apps


----------

